# what should the name of my band be?



## NoFoibles (Mar 29, 2011)

I walk the snowy grounds, as i pass through towns, buried voices, dead secrets. I i look onward, a endless hallway... life is one mystery... burning down my self, breaking every bone, dying slowly... nothing left to live for... as i sit down on the floor... i begin to cry... inside this stone prison i will die.... Buried secrets... Dead voices... (end) so how was that? who knows a good name for my band? lol im a bit heavy on the suicidal parts...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Ashen Snow.


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

NoFoibles said:


> Nice...


 Want more ideas?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 29, 2011)

Dead Secrets
Buried Silence
White Stone

or anything else I can reassemble from your song.


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 29, 2011)

white stone sounds nice! thanks for the idea.


----------

